# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Seminario Magia Infantil en Páginas: Carlos Adriano!!!

## Iván Manso

*Seminario sobre Magia Infantil
Carlos Adriano*

Páginas no descansa!!!!

El arte supremo del maestro es despertar el placer de la expresión creativa y el conocimiento.
Albert Einstein

La  magia para niños es una de las ramas más difíciles pero a la vez más  gratificantes dentro del arte del Ilusionismo. No todos los magos están  dispuestos a dedicarse al público infantil y muy pocos se atreven a  perfeccionarse y adquirir las herramientas necesarias para poder  enfrentarse con solvencia ante un auditorio de niños. Tampoco existe en  el mercado mágico suficiente material de estudio al respecto.

El  seminario sobre magia infantil que se impartirá en Páginas tiene como  objetivo ofrecer a todos aquellos magos que estén interesados en  profundizar sobre el tema una original, práctica y renovada visión de la  magia para niños, de la mano de uno de los más importantes  profesionales del sector. Investigando y trabajando cada personaje,  efecto o rutina desde el juego, la acción y la improvisación para  conseguir potenciar la creatividad individual y del grupo.

Conceptos fundamentales a trabajar en el seminario:

• El rol del mago.
• Trabajando para niños.
• Aceptar al público infantil.
• Cómo crear un espectáculo de magia para niños exitoso.
• Reaprendiendo a Jugar.
• Perder el miedo a trabajar para niños.
• Técnicas de desinhibición.
• Conectar con el público.
• Dinámicas de grupo.
• Trabajo corporal y gestual.
• Ejercicios prácticos de improvisación.
• Búsqueda del personaje.
• Creación de rutinas.

El seminario tendrá una duración de *diez horas divididas en tres sesiones*.
Es  indispensable que los asistentes vistan ropa cómoda que les permita  expresarse, moverse o tirarse al suelo sin inconvenientes.
Cada  asistente deberá traer una rutina, efecto o cualquier material mágico  propio sobre el que se trabajará la creación de rutinas.

Grupos de doce alumnos (máximo)
*Fecha: 8, 9 y 10 de Mayo*
*19 a 22 hs*

Lugar: Páginas Libros de Magia (Silva, 13 3º A y B)
Metro Callao
*Precio total: 90€*


Para más información escribir a
info@librosdemagia.com

----------

